# More on CBT



## Watske (Apr 12, 2008)

I'll repost it here because the other thread is not moving up with new posts and i think it's important for people to know.



> has anyone gone through CBT? has it worked? I saw my doc on april 4....and he recommended me to start this kind of therapy. I was expecting he'd increase my zoloft intake, but he said its better to learn to deal with things without the need of anti-depressants...


As far as i'm concerned, CBT is a fraud. It's basically like saying that rocks heal "if you believe it". So if rocks don't heal you, it's your own fault and you have only yourself to blame, because "you didn't believe it enough".

I have pity for the poor social phobics who go through that fraud. Just the other day i called an anxiety help line and this girl responded. I told her i was a social phobic and she said she was too. She went to the same therapist i went to and went through CBT and now she answered the phone at the help line because that's what the therapist wanted. She claimed it "helped her" and what not and she started breathing hard and she was having a panic attack on the phone, right there.

It made me sad to see a fellow social phobic manipulated that way by the vile therapists.

And i bet she blamed herself for having a panic attack on the phone, that "it was her own fault".

Therapists are the lowest of the low.


----------



## Aron James (Jun 16, 2007)

You are right, it doesn't work...........for you.

CBT however does work. It does nothing from it's own side. It works because people MAKE it work not because they believe it will work. Just because you think it's a fraud does not mean it is so.

CBT is subjective to whoever applies it's methods.

It's a simple, logical, realistic, systematic way of changing your thoughts and behaviours.

I regard it as Miraculous! It can help free a person as it does so very often and helps that person challenge the thoughts that are keeping that person prisoner within his or her mind.

It simply does nothing on it's own, it's a guide for a person to empower themself.

Aron


----------



## stardog99 (Mar 22, 2008)

/deleted


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

How long have you been trying cbt for?


----------

